# My First Re-colour



## Amphy2310 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi everyone, this is my first attempt at a succesful re-colour of Kamila from ghost trick, I wanted to make her look similar to me which went quite well actually. I never actually finished ghost trick yet due to work but I hope to soon and be able to draw some art based on the ghost trick style which I really love. I hope its not to bad ^^'


----------



## outgum (Mar 23, 2011)

Im not familiar with this "Ghost Trick" but the colouring looks amazing, what program are you using for your re-colouring?


----------



## Nujui (Mar 23, 2011)

outgum said:
			
		

> Im not familiar with this "Ghost Trick" but the colouring looks amazing, what program are you using for your re-colouring?


Probably MS Paint, and I'm not being rude here, but I hate recolors ever since sonic recolors came about.

Also, play ghost trick. It's amazing.


----------



## Splych (Mar 24, 2011)

there are pixel art programs that i know of .
one being MS Paint which is what many spriters use . 

great job on the recolour .
i am not an expert spriter , but when you're making those curves , try to make them less rigid xD


----------



## Ikki (Mar 24, 2011)

Far anyone not familiar with the game, this is the original image.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 24, 2011)

Amphy2310 said:
			
		

> I wanted to make her look similar to me which went quite well actually.



You're cute! Marry me?


----------



## Prophet (Mar 24, 2011)

Recolor? Thats the first I've heard of the practice.

You should post the original, as I for one have no idea what Kamila looks like to begin with.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 24, 2011)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Recolor? Thats the first I've heard of the practice.
> 
> You should post the original, as I for one have no idea what Kamila looks like to begin with.


I already did.

Edit: Fuck, fucked up link
Edit 2: There you go.


----------



## Recorderdude (Mar 24, 2011)

pretty nice job.

Before I read the thread, I thought that this was going to be some lame sonic fanchar recolor like Cinos the ultrahog or something...gaah, been spending too much time on dA


----------



## Splych (Mar 24, 2011)

oh damn , i knew there was something up with this picture .
i haven't played GhostTrick too much yet since i am planning on buying it later ,
but thanks for the original image .

the hair ; you got rid of shading . you also removed that dark-ish line which is suppose to be part of detail . those things are a no-no if you remove them .


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're coloring's nice. Good job for that!


----------



## Amphy2310 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi thanks for the feedback guys yeah I noticed I should of kept some of the detail in I wasn't sure what to do so I removed some of the hair detail which I guess I shouldn't of did then ^^' Yeah Ill try to make things less rigid next time. I was wondering how do you quote people I am kind of new to this XD


----------



## epicCreations.or (Mar 25, 2011)

Amphy2310 said:
			
		

> Hi thanks for the feedback guys yeah I noticed I should of kept some of the detail in I wasn't sure what to do so I removed some of the hair detail which I guess I shouldn't of did then ^^' Yeah Ill try to make things less rigid next time. I was wondering how do you quote people I am kind of new to this XD


The buttons for quoting are in the bottom right of each post. You have two options:





 - This will add to the "quote bundle" that you'll get if you go to the bottom and hit "add reply".





 - This one will instantly take you to the "add reply" page, with that post -only- in the quote box.


----------



## Amphy2310 (Mar 25, 2011)

thank you I think I understand now ^^


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 10, 2011)

See picture.
Think "Ghost Trick much?".
????
PROFIT!!!!

Nice work!


----------



## NiGHtS (Apr 10, 2011)

If you wanna get serious about art and graphics you should really think about ditching paint and 'obtaining' Photoshop 'somehow'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The re-colour is a good start but it's not great. The colours are a bit too pixelated as opposed to the original image and it's not exactly hard to do what you're doing. 

What would be good is for you to look up some tutorials on vector art and play with those


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 12, 2011)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> See picture.
> Think "Ghost Trick much?".
> ????
> PROFIT!!!!
> ...


Don't bump! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Like I said, the coloring's nice and good job for that.


----------



## coolness (Apr 12, 2011)

nice re-colourd


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 12, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Berthenk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy... didn't notice the date of the last post...


----------



## CherrySkitty (Apr 12, 2011)

Cuteeee, nyaa =3


----------



## alex_0706 (May 7, 2011)

for a better recollour try coreldraw photo paint

it allow you to recollour even pixels


----------



## Recorderdude (May 8, 2011)

bump much?

It isn't a bad recolor or anything, anyway. Nice enough I guess.


----------

